# Temperment assessment terms? "Lip Long"?



## BumbleDog (May 15, 2012)

Hi DogForum folks,
My wife and I adopted a rescue who was in foster for 4 weeks. When we took him in, we were given his shelter assessment results by the shelter staff. The dog was a picked up stray, and this was his first evaluation.

In the end, the dog received an "Average" rating, or "little concern". Also called "Blue" which is one under the top grade of "Green." I was told he got "Blue" because of his shyness.

One item in particular has me confused and I search the internet as best I can to get definitions of some of these terms. Here is the line item:

"Sensitivity: Dog stands still and accepts the touch, his eyes are averted, his tail between legs, body stiff, mouth closed, lip long, ears back, licks lips."

I understand all but the "lip long" term. What does "lip long" mean?

Also, there's a test called "Squeeze: Dog quickly pulls back his paw, licks hand." Is this a temperament test or neurological exam?

Thanks for any information! He's settling in nicely day 1.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm guessing they mean lips are drawn back


----------



## Trzcina (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, I would guess lips tensed and sort of pulled back (but not with the teeth bared). It seems to usually make their lips more obvious, especially toward the backs of their mouths. Not sure, though.


----------

